# New Tegu Enclosure



## 31drew31 (May 18, 2009)

Just finished building it on Sunday and put the finishing touches inside today. Its a 6'x3' enclosure built from 2x4's and plywood. Used the Kilz Primer and exterior paint. Overall cost for material, hardware and paint was $140 bucks. Underneath the rocks on each side are litter boxes flipped upside down with holes cut in them for hides to give a hot and cold hiding place. Im quite happy with the overall look. The second picture was before I added the rocks, but thought it was a cool picture as you can see her head sticking out from the hide. Anyways, heres the pics!


----------



## omgtaylorg (May 18, 2009)

Lookin good man !


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (May 19, 2009)

nice cage bro


----------



## jmiles50 (May 19, 2009)

Looks awesome. Great job man!!!


----------



## ColdThirst (May 20, 2009)

God Job on it, I like the cat in the pic lololol its just like wtf is that inside there, oh well ill just lay down here and stare at it all day.


----------



## Dom3rd (May 21, 2009)

I like it alot, the more you guys build new cages the more i want to build one i have already built 3 4x2x2 for my beardies so i am really looking forward to build my 6x3x2.5


----------



## Dom3rd (May 21, 2009)

Just thought of something do you have pics of while you were building?


----------



## k412 (May 22, 2009)

That's wicked nice! Great job!
I agree, an visual guide would be really helpful to see.


----------



## 31drew31 (May 22, 2009)

Thanks Guys. No sorry i dont have any build pics. Never even crossed my mind. Its pretty much just a box built out of 2x4's and plywood with doors. Pretty simple. I did mess up on a few things though, so when my Sav out grows his 5'x2' cage ill be building another one.


----------

